# Auf nach Westkapelle...



## Polarfuchs (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen!!
Ich bräucht mal ein Paar Infos zu Angelmöglichkeiten in Westkapelle. Ich fahre am 25.10. für 10 Tage dahin und habe die Genehmigung seitens der Regierung Angelkrams mitzuschleppen :vik:!!!!!
Hab natürlich schon die Forensuche bemüht, es bleiben da aber noch ein paar Fragen...
Brandungskrempel ist klar, kommt mit- wo kann man sich denn um die Jahreszeit da mit Erfolgsaussichten hinstellen??
Habe öfters von einem Steg gehört von dem aus man ganz gut angeln können soll- wo ist der und was angelt man da?? Auch Brandungsgeschirr oder bringt da auch Spinfischen was??
Zum "Kreek": Also ich habe da von Plattfischen, Forellen und Aalen gelesen- gibts da vielleicht auch Raubfische??
Wie sieht es da um die Jahreszeit mit Wolfsbarschen aus, kann man da irgendwie drankommen??
Ach, und zu guter Letzt: Von wo aus könnt man da vielleicht ne Kuttertour machen?? ...und lohnt sich das um die Jahreszeit??

Für Hilfestellung wäre ich äußerst dankbar...

Edit: Aaaaargh! Jetzt hab ich mich doch in der Titelzeile verschrieben...- Sööörry!!!#q
Vielleicht könnt das ein Mod noch ändern, damit später Suchende auch was finden!


----------



## Ra.T (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Hallo...,
du hast aber viel vor, in nur 10 Tagen (Strand, Steeg, Kreeg, Boot... etc....).

Boot : Angeltouren z.B. ab Vrouwenpolder
Strand: direkt bei Westkapelle besser nicht, dort sind zu viele Steine im Wasser.
Kreeg: Erlaubnisschein nicht vergessen, ca. 4€ pro Woche. Der See ist ziemlich vermodert. 
Steeg: links vom Westkapelle Strand, bei der Küstenwache
(KNRM), der große Radarturm
Wenn ich zu deiner Zeit da wäre, würde ich nach folgendem Plan z.B. am Sonntag angeln, wenn das Wetter mitspielt:
5 Uhr aufstehen, Kaffee aufsetzen für Thermoskanne und ab zum Steeg (ca. 6 Uhr íst Fluthöchststand).
Den ersten Kaffee kannst du auf dem Steeg trinken.
Wenn die Ebbe anfängt, wieder nach Hause und Frühstücken.
Ein wenig ausruhen und Frau davon überzeugen ab 11 Uhr in Zoutelande einen Stadtbummel zu machen.
Mittags ist Ebbe und tiefster Stand, beste Zeit für Strand in Zoutelande, direkt an der Promenade.
Da Sonntag ist, werden wahrscheinlich auch viele Einheimische dort angeln. Bei Flut wieder nach Hause, ausruhen und Abends wieder zum Steeg. Um 20 Uhr ist es dann zu dunkel und der Spass ist leider schon vorbei.

Am Strand von Westkapelle ist ein grosser Felsen im Wasser, der ist nur bei Ebbe sichtbar und dann auch begehbar. Dort kannst du auch gut mit Pose angeln.
Mit Grundblei lohnt sich wegen der vielen Steine nicht.
In Westkapelle steht ein Panzer auf einer Dühne. Ab dort hast du Steinküste, also für Abenteuer bei Ebbe auch ein guter Platz.
Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit waren in Zeeland die WK Kustfissen 2012, dort findest du auch hilfreiche Infos :http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/wk_kustvissen_2012/?page=algemene_informatie

Ich würde dir zum einkaufen nicht den Melis empfehlen, sondern http://campingzuiderduin.nl/nl/hengelsport.
Dort ist es günstiger und bessere Auswahl. Probiere es einfach aus. 
Wenn du Freitag anreist und das Wetter gut ist, dann kannst du ja zum Steeg kommen, wahrscheinlich bin ich dann auch noch da (ist nur leider mein letzter Abend).
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:
1. Angeln Zoutelande, letztes Jahr Herbst
2. Kreeg
3. Steeg
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Super vielen Dank!!! Dachte schon kommt nix, aber dann.... :m
Der Tip mit dem Laden auf dem Campingplatz ist schon mal Gold wert- bin in Joossesweg, direkt neben an!!
Wenn das Brandungsangeln in Westkapelle wegen den Steinen "suboptimal" ist, gehe ich dann nach Betrachtung Deines einen Fotos recht in der Annahme, daß es in Zouteland deutlich besser läuft?!?
...und fallls Du den zufällig auch noch kennst: Was ist von dem Strandabschnitt direkt vor Joossesweg zu halten?

Edit: Ach, das mit Freitag wird wenn knapp- komme erst am späten Nachmittag frühen Nachmittag an. Mal schauen, wie schnell ich mich da evtl. von meiner Holden loseisen kann...


----------



## Pippa (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Wenn du vom Campingplatz bzw. Angelladen Joossesweg Richtung Strand raufgehst, kommst du quasi direkt zum Steg. 
Was nicht erwähnt wurde: Wenn du vom Steg grundangeln willst, dann wirf bis max. 12 Uhr (oder über 100m). Weiter rechts sind Muschel-/Austernfelder. Abriss annähernd garantiert. Gleiches gilt, wenn du zwischen den ersten beiden Wellenbrecher-Abschnitten rechts vom Steg - vom Ufer aus - angelst. Links vom Steg ist Uferangeln gut möglich und erfolgversprechend. Fürs reine Brandeln empfehle ich dir allerdings, genau wie der Vorposter, nach Zoutelande zu fahren. Als Ungeübter wirst du es zwar auch dort nicht in die erste Rinne schaffen, aber (bei Ebbe) wird es schon nach wenigen Metern tief und nach den diversen Aufschüttungen in den letzten Jahren gibt es dort lustige Berg-Tal-Strukturen. Fisch liegt da immer rum. 

Zum Wolfsbarsch: Klar könntest du ihn erwischen. Vorwiegend abends ist er noch mit der Spinne zu fangen. Dafür würde ich aber nach Vlissingen fahren. Ansonsten mit den gängigen WB-Ködern an der Brandungsmontage.

Bzgl. Kuttertouren oder Guidings kannst du dich vor Ort im VVV erkundigen. 
Bas bietet von Colijnsplaat aus geführte Wolfsbarsch-Guidings an. Da schipperst du dann auf 'nem kleinen Bötchen über die Oosterschelde - letzter Stand: 50€/p.P. für die vierstündige Fahrt. Nicht wenige nennen ihn Wolfsbarsch-Guru. Als ich die letzten beiden Male (erst vor kurzem) in seinem Laden war - zur besten WB-Zeit - stand er allerdings hinter der Theke. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass auch kurzfristig ein Termin realisiert werden kann.

Den Kreek kannst du vergessen. Da gibt's nur faule Flundern (siehe Bild 1).

Tipp: Im Angelladen Joossesweg gibt's Mesheften. Unbedingt ausprobieren!


----------



## Ra.T (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Pippa hat Recht,
am Joossesweg herschen wieder andere Gesetze. Dort sind kaum Steine am Strand. Vom Joosesweg aus kannst du auch links am Strand gehen. Nach dem 3. Strandabschnitt ist ein Boot bei Ebbe am Strand zu sehen. Ist auch ein schönes Plätzchen.

Schau mal hier auf der Website nach den Vorfächern und so:
http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl

In Zoutelande sind halt mehr Fische. Deshalb sind dort auch mehr Angler.

Du musst auch nicht viel vorkaufen, wenn du im Angelladen die Preise vergleichst, wirst du dich sonst nur ärgern.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Polarfuchs (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Danke für die weiteren guten Ratschläge!!!
Das mit dem Treffen am Freitag wird wahrscheinlich doch was geben...- die Frage wär nur, wie erkennt man sich???
Das mit den Mesheften (hab mal gegoogelt:m) werde ich sicher mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Ra.T (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Danke für die weiteren guten Ratschläge!!!
> Das mit dem Treffen am Freitag wird wahrscheinlich doch was geben...- die Frage wär nur, wie erkennt man sich???
> Das mit den Mesheften (hab mal gegoogelt:m) werde ich sicher mal ausprobieren...



Ich hab ne rote Rose im Knopfloch.#h
Spass beiseite, wenns Wetter stimmt, sind dort eigentlich alle sehr kommunikativ. 
Auf dem Steeg angel ich immer mit einer gelben Daiwa Jiggrute 3 Meter lang.
Aus nostalgischen Gründen bin ich auch immer an meinem letzten Urlaubstag ,Samstag, früh Morgens dort und trinke meinen letzten Kaffee, bevor es wieder Richtung Heimat geht.
 Die Scheidenmuscheln kriegt nicht jeder im Angelladen.
Musst geziehlt danach fragen. Bindegarn dann nicht vergessen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Na da bin ich ja mittlerweile mit reichlich Infos gesegnet- danke nochmals dafür! Ich werde dann zusehen, daß Freitagnachmittag zum Steg komme. So wie es aussieht werden wir wohl etwas früher starten können und da sollte das dann locker machbar sein. Hab das ganze meiner Holden als Spaziergang verkauft...|supergri
Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon wie Harry auf den Urlaub!!


----------



## Pippa (6. November 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Erzähl mal! :g


----------



## Pippa (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Erzähl mal! :g



Dann geh ich halt ab morgen selbst gucken, wie's aussieht. Pöh! #h


----------



## Ra.T (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Hallo Pippa,
es waren diesmal sehr viele Wittlinge(?) am Strand.
Ansonsten fing ich nur untermassige Plattfische und einige kleinere Seebarsche.
- Mit Muschelfleisch angelte ich diesmal nur Krebse
- Wattwurm ging gut
- Seeringelwurm ging so lala
- Einen Seehund wieder zu Besuch gehabt


Aber man muss ja nicht immer neuen Rekorden hinterherlaufen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*

Hier noch mal so ein Bild dieser kleinen Fische.
Hoffe, es stimmt, das es Wittlinge sind. 
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Edit: Aaaaargh! Jetzt hab ich mich doch in der Titelzeile verschrieben...- Sööörry!!!#q
> Vielleicht könnt das ein Mod noch ändern, damit später Suchende auch was finden!




Grade erst gesehen, sorry, geändert.


----------



## Pippa (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Wrestkapelle...*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo Pippa,
> es waren diesmal sehr viele Wittlinge(?) am Strand.
> Ansonsten fing ich nur untermassige Plattfische und einige kleinere Seebarsche.
> - Mit Muschelfleisch angelte ich diesmal nur Krebse
> ...



Hoi Ralf,

danke für dein Feedback. Bin auch wieder im Lande.
Bei uns war's ähnlich, und doch anders |kopfkrat
Das mit den Wittlingen kann ich bestätigen. Die müssen echt gestapelt vor der Küste gewesen sein. Man kann schon fast von 'ner Plage sprechen, da fast ausschließlich untermaßige gebissen haben - und das im Minutentakt. Bei den Mitanglern sah es genauso aus.

Klieschen gab es nicht ganz so viele, aber dennoch ausreichend. Und vor allem in guten Größen von über 30 cm. 
Wolfsbarsche gingen nicht (mehr) ans Seil #t

Dann gab es noch zwei Bisse, die ich mir nicht ganz erklären kann. Der eine könnte noch von 'nem richtig großen WB gewesen sein. Ggf. auch von 'nem Hai. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie lange die in Küstennähe rumdüsen. Den letzten habe ich im September gesehen. 

Der andere "Biss" hat die Rutenspitze fast bis auf den Sand gedrückt  
Ich gehe im Nachhinein davon aus, dass da irgendein Meeressäuger während der Nahrungssuche den Haken touchiert hat. Das Touri-Grüppchen, das just in diesem Moment vorbeilief, war jedenfalls genauso versteinert und baff wie ich.

Geangelt haben wir eigentlich ausschließlich in Zoutelande. Wir waren zwar mal am Steg, aber da hatte es noch 5-6 Bft bei fast Vollflut. Ohne Schwimmanzug also nicht so angenehm.

Muscheln und sonstiges alternatives Material ging in der Tat nicht. Seeringler und Wattis waren angesagt.

Insgesamt wieder ein feiner Kurz-Urlaub bei bestem Wetter :vik:
Nur das mit der gebrochenen Rute hätte nicht sein müssen |rolleyes


----------



## Ra.T (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo Pippa,
also stimmte es doch mit den Wittlingen. Davon hatte ich einige am Haken.

In Zoutelande war ich diesmal nicht, mit Familie ist man immer etwas gebunden. 

Irgendwann stehen wir bestimmt mal am gleichen Strandabschnitt
und tauschen untereinander Würmer. 

Zu Ostern bin ich wieder unten. Und dann auch mal wieder mit anderen Ruten. 

mfg
Ralf


----------



## tos_crocker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo zusammen, 

in gut einer Woche gehts mit nem Kumpel nach Holland. Wir sind, was das Brandungsangeln angeht, noch im Anfängerbereich aber Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister. Wir haben das im Frühjahr schon mal angetestet, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Meiner Meinung nach lags am Platz, wir waren oberhalb von Ostkapelle. Bei Ebbe sah man das der Strand sehr flach abfiel. Eure Tipps hier für Zoutelande finde ich schon mal sehr gut. Wart ihr in letzter Zeit nochmal dort? Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar Tips für uns, an welcher Stelle wir welchem Fisch nachjagen können? Bevorzugtes Ziel sind die Platten doch zu einem Wolfsbarsch sage ich auch nicht nein. Gerät fürs Brandungsfischen und zum Spinnen ist dabei.

Ach so und noch eine Frage: Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Renesse. Kennt sich einer von euch zufällig in der Richtung aus oder hat mal was zum Thema fischen dort gehört?

Gruß


----------



## Ra.T (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo...,
am flachen Strand kannst du nur von Ende der Ebbe bis Anfang Flut gut angeln.
Oder du kannst 200 Meter einwerfen.. Die restliche Zeit bist du dort nur am Krebse füttern.  Es gibt dort auch Strandabschnitte wo das Ufer nicht so flach ist, da kannste auch länger angeln. 
Noch ein Tip, die meisten Fische sind immer kurz vor Flut in Wurfreichweite, wenn die Flut dann richtig einsetzt, verschwinden sie dann wieder. Seebarsche fang ich am besten bei Beginn der Ebbe, also eigentlich genau andersrum.

Fahrt zu den Brücken, da könnt ihr auch bei Flut von der Brücke aus gut angeln, Neetle Jan z.B. . Ein paar Threats unter diesem hier im Forum. 

Angelt mit See- und Wattwürmer und probiert aus, worauf die Fische appetit haben, kann jeden Tag anders sein.
Und bindet die Würmer am Haken fest, sonst gehen die wegen der Strömung zu schnell vom Haken. 
mfg
Ralf


----------



## tos_crocker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Super, vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps. Gezeiten beachten ist klar, denn 200 Meter einwerfen halte ich für utopisch. 
Haste du ne Empfehlung fürs Strandangeln? Zoutelande o.ä.?
Beim ersten Trip waren wir auch rechts von Westkapelle bei dem kleinen Leuchtturm an einer Steinpackung. Für mich der Horror, ich weiß nicht wie viele Abrisse ich da hatte...?

Vielleicht stolpert Pippa ja nochmal über diesen Thread, wenn ich es im Neelte Jans Thread richtig verstanden habe gehts bei ihm zur Gkeichen Zeit auf Reise, vielleicht ja auch wieder nach Zeeland.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Pippa (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## tos_crocker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Tach Pippa,

danke für den ausführlichen Post. Unser vorrangiges Ziel sind die Platten. Spinnen wollen wir eher zweitrangig.
Hast du zufällig Erfahrungen am Brouwersdam seeseitig. Die Schleuse kennen wir, doch werden wir nicht so lebensmüde wie manch Anderer sein und uns da hin stellen. Ich frage weil wir unweit davon in Den Osse wohnen.

Dir auch gutes Wetter und fette Beute.


----------



## Pippa (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## tos_crocker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Ich war ein paar Mal da. Hab aber nie den verbotenen Bereich betreten ;-) Vor der letzten Absperrleine kann man auch prima angeln. Aber wie du sicherlich gesehen haben wirst, ist es dort auch ziemlich steinig. Ein schönes WB-Revier #6 Auf Platten habe ich da noch nicht geangelt. Wirst wohl weit rausfeuern müssen.
> 
> Vorsicht ist bei der Angelei an der Schleuse ob der allgegenwärtigen Seehunde geboten.
> 
> (Für die "andere Seite" brauchst du den VisPas!)



Stimmt Seehunde haben wir da einige gesehen. Schwimmen gerne im abgesperrten Bereich. An der Rute will man sicher keinen haben.

VisPass habe ich da ich beruflich oft in Amsterdam bin und letztes Jahr damit begonnen habe in den Kanälen dem Zander nachzustellen. :vik:

Ich hoffe wir bekommen ein paar gute Bisse. Ich werd dann hier wieder berichten.


----------



## Pippa (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Kraner (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Morgen Pippa,
ich fahre in 2 Wochen auch nach Renesse.
Ich habe früher oft dort geangelt, meistens am Vroonplas oder am Brouwersdam. Jedoch bin ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so oft dort und habe auch schon länger nicht mehr dort geangelt.
Mit was für Montagen angelst du am Brouwersdam von der Absperrleine aus auf WB?
Hast du vielleicht noch paar andere gute Stellen für WB? Am Oosterscheldedam war ich leider bisher noch nicht erfolgreich.

Gruß


----------



## Pippa (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Kraner (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Petri zu den Wölfen.
Alles klar, dann werde ich demnächst mal ein paar Sachen ausprobieren. Ich Angel zwar schon seit einigen Jahren aber bisher nur mit den simpelsten Montagen. |peinlich
Wie lang bist du denn noch in zoutelande, vielleicht sieht man sich mal am Wasser?


----------



## Pippa (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## tos_crocker (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hey Pippa,

kannst du mir noch ein paar Tips zu den Spots in Zouteland und Umgebung geben? Sind seit zwei Tagen da. Waren bei de Banjaard
und an Brouwersdam, Nordseeseite, beide Male nix.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



tos_crocker schrieb:


> Hey Pippa,
> 
> kannst du mir noch ein paar Tips zu den Spots in Zouteland und Umgebung geben? Sind seit zwei Tagen da. Waren bei de Banjaard
> und an Brouwersdam, Nordseeseite, beide Male nix.
> ...


 
Welche Köder hast du verwendet?
Die Fische sind auch nicht immer da


----------



## Polarfuchs (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

1. Schön das mein Trööt immer noch lebt!! 
...werde hoffentlich im Herbst auch wieder diese Gefilde aufsuchen!!

Aber mal ne doofe Frage, was sind das für Fischlies auf dem letzten Bild?? Kenne mich mit den Meeresfischen leider noch nicht so aus...


----------



## Sepp G (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hi Polarfuchs, das sind Wolfsbarsche. Ich bin ab dem 11.07 da, ggf. trifft man ja den ein oder anderen vor Ort. #6


----------



## tos_crocker (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Welche Köder hast du verwendet?
> Die Fische sind auch nicht immer da



Wattwurm, Seeringler und Scheidemuscheln.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



tos_crocker schrieb:


> Wattwurm, Seeringler und Scheidemuscheln.


 
Köder Wahl schon mal gut#6
Montage ???
Platz ??
Mit den Ködern muss ein Wolfsbarsch beißen!!
Kann mir nur Vorstellen das die Montage ,Platz oder die Tidezeit nicht so ideal sind??
Wo steht Ihr in Brouwersdam mit den Ruten?


----------



## Paddy0207 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Köder Wahl schon mal gut#6
> Montage ???
> Platz ??
> Mit den Ködern muss ein Wolfsbarsch beißen!!
> ...



Hi.
Bin mit dem tos crocker zusammen hier. Am brouwersdam standen wir auf der nordseeseite rechts neben der schleuse hinter dem abgesperrten bereich. Als montage haben wir verschiedene buttvorfächer mit verschiedenen perlen (verschiedene grössen, farben, mit und ohne spinnerplätchen, teilweise mit nachläufer) und einem blei mit 150-175gr gefischt. An de banyaard standen wir kurz vor niedrigwasser bis zwei stunden in die flut. 
Gruss Paddy


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Lasst den ganzen misst mit den perlen, platzen usw sein.alles kak.....
Das machen dort nur die turis...
Bin noch unterwegs melde mich h et ute abend. 
Gruß roland


----------



## Polarfuchs (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Doch Wolfsbarsche?!?!#t
Ich hatte die anders in Erinnerung. ..


----------



## Ra.T (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo....,
 natürlich gibt es nicht das perfekte Vorfach und jeder hat so sein eigenes Superding.
 Aber vielleicht rettet euch folgender Tipp vor einem Schneider:
 Ich nehme als Vorfach häufig eine lange Mundschnur (z.B. Amnesia 11 Kg, muss sehr steif sein) und mache diese direkt mit an den Wirbel für das Blei. Die Mundschnur sollte wenigstens > 60 cm sein, so das der Köder sich im Wasser richtig schön bewegen kann. Bei ruhiger See wie in den letzten Tagen bei euch auch mal länger bis 1 Meter. Wie ich es mein, kannst du auf dem Bild sehen (das Vorfach ist wichtig, nicht der Fisch). Und wenn es geht, dann irgendein Blei ohne Krallen.
 Ich schiebe immer mit der Wurmnadel die ganze Muschel oder Wurm drauf und binde sie dann noch richtig fest, so das ein dicker Wurm entsteht. Der Köder *muss* sich im Wasser bewegen und wenn du das Muschelfleisch nicht festbindest wird es zu schnell vom Haken gedrückt (siehe Bild). Seebarsche reagieren besonders auf Bewegung.
 Ach ja, ich habe auch die beste Erfahrung mit gefrorenen Muscheln gemacht, die riechen mehr als lebende.
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Am Donnerstag um 14:45 rechts am Auslauf zu Nordsee so plazieren das du die Strömung mitbekommst.
KEINE Krallenbleie benutzen ,sondern normale 100 gr.bleie.
Dreier Wirbel ,unten das blei im kurzen Abstand befestigen,in der mitte ca.120 0,35 vorfall mit 2/0 haken, oben klar die Hauptschnur.UND FERTIG
KEINE ALTEN MUSCHEL für die Wobbas nehmen,wenn die stinken dann in den Müll.Zarges sind super.
Wenn nach einer Stunde nicht geht dann ca.50 meter nach rechts gehen und so weiter.DU mußt die JUNGS SUCHEN:q


----------



## Ra.T (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo rolcinc,
ich meinte auch keine verdorbenen Muscheln.
Also gefrorene Muscheln am Strand auftauen und direkt verwerten.
Sollte nicht so verstanden werden.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Nr1. mit Brandungsrute für gute Wobbas sind Zarges !
Nr.2 Frische schwertmuschel oder gefroren


----------



## Pippa (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Pippa (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Handballer (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Was sind eigentlich Zarges? Ich fahre im August nach de Baanyard, und fange schonmal an mich zu Informieren.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Zarges = Seeringelwurm#h


----------



## Paddy0207 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Hey Torsten/paddy, seid ihr diejenigen, die gerade neben mir in zoutelande aufbauen? 8)
> 
> Hier geht nix!!! -_-



Hi pippa.
Wir waren das gestern nicht neben dir. Glaub du hast ne gelbe route die wäre uns aufgefallen ;-). Sind bis ca. 1:00 uhr in neltje jans gewesen. An einem kleineren sandigen abschnitt. Mussten ne weile latschen und der platz sah eig. ganz gut aus. Glaub auch das sich die ganzen krebse riesig gefreut haben,dass die komischen menschen mit den bunten stöcken am ufer auch da endlich mal paar würmer ins wasser feuern. SCHNEIDER!!!


----------



## Pippa (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Paddy0207 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Nee nee, der mit der gelben rute is Ralf. Mit meiner is alles in Ordnung
> 
> Jungs, ab Morgen gibts zwar regen aber beste Windverhãltnisse. Da muss es rappeln.
> 
> Viel Glück!



Danke schön aber unser Urlaub ist rum. Hoffe ihr könnt nochwas an Land ziehen. Petri


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Zarges = Seeringelwurm#h



zagers= Seeringelwurm 

kommt von "zagen" (sägen) ein sehr passender name wie ich finde ^^

petri an alle, ich will auch  das ist echt noch geiler als hechten. wer hätte das gedacht ^^


----------



## Pippa (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Pippa (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## nordbeck (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Sehr schön. Wo ist denn die andere Stelle?


----------



## Ra.T (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Das jika- oder jig- rig ist eigentlich sehr einfach. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Klappt bestens in nem typisch steinigen wolfsrevier. 3 der 4 von gestern haben drauf gebissen (Bild). Is auch was für sparfûchse



Hallo Pippa,
2 Fragen habe ich zu deinem Gummi-Vorfach:
hast du das Blei direkt am Haken befestigt und wie ist es befestigt ?
Kann ich leider auf dem Bild nicht erkennen.
Welches Gewicht hat das Blei mit dem du da fischst ? Sieht aus wie 30 oder 40 Gr .

( Noch 6 Tage bis zum go )
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Pippa (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Zunächst viel Erfolg! Gehe rechtzeitig zum Steg (oder an die anderen Plätze) und sichere dir dein Eckchen. Es hat sich rumgesprochen, dass Fisch vor der Küste ist
> 
> Google einfach mal nach dem Jika-Rig. *Ich verwende 1 - 3 Sprengringe. Das Blei ist also nicht direkt am Haken.
> *
> Das Blei auf dem Bild hat ca. 25 Gramm, Köder 12 cm. Habe in den Buhnen in Vlissingen gefischt.


 


 Hallo Pippa,#h

 ich habe mit diesem Rig noch nicht gefischt. Warum keinen Karabinerwirbel im ersten Sprengring?
 Sollte doch den Bleiwechsel erleichtern?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pippa (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Ra.T (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Google einfach mal nach dem Jika-Rig. Ich verwende 1 - 3 Sprengringe. Das Blei ist also nicht direkt am Haken.



 Hallo Pippa,
 Hast du schon mal die Jigköpfe vom Ufer aus getestet ?
 (Also die Haken mit Bleigewicht).
 Dann könnte man sich doch die Ringe sparen.

 Sind solche Haken für diese Methode nicht so sehr zu empfehlen, weil sich dann der Gummiköder nicht so gut bewegt ?
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass konventionelles jiggen vom Ufer auf wolfsbarsch schlimmer ist als Zanderangeln im Rhein an der Packung.  Abrisse ohne Ende.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Pippa schrieb:


> Persönliche Vorliebe.
> Habe je nach Gewässer zwei unterschiedlich schwere, vormontierte Rigs dabei.* Bilde mir ein, dass am Karabiner minimal mehr Kraut hängenbleiben kann, zumal Sprengringe bei gleicher Tragkraft erheblich kleiner sind*.
> 
> Jeder, wie er mag...


 

 Ist ein Argument.:m


----------



## Pippa (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Noch 3 Tage,
dann gehts los nach Kwadendamme nähe Vlissingen Campen
für 10 Tage etwa.

Und aufjeden mein Glück in Vlissingen, Zoutelande und Westkapelle
versuchen.

Wenn wer zu der Zeit da ist und einen Meerangler Newbie paar Tipps vor Ort zeigen möchte ,was ich sehr begrüssen wurde,
dann gern per PN oder hier .

Gruss und auf tolle Fischis


----------



## Ra.T (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo zusammen,
ich will diesen Threat mal nicht untergehen lassen.
Also gestern war noch nix mit Fisch (wohl wegen dem Sturm vom Vortag).

Ich habe nun seit einigen Tagen wieder erst einmal die verschiedensten Köder und Systeme durchprobiert, um für mich das optimum an Fangerfolg herauszufinden.
- mit Wattwurm fing ich nix
- mit Seeringler fing ich nix
- gefrorene Scheidenmuscheln sind aktuell gut

Heute wieder 2 Hakensysteme geangelt, ein Haken Wurm und einer mit Muschelfleisch. Der Wurm war in 5 Minuten weg und auf Muschelfleisch 3 dicke Schollen und ein noch nicht identifizierter Fisch auch ca. 30 cm an Land gezogen.
Gelernt habe ich wieder folgendes:
Das Fleisch der Muschel muss dem Fisch entsprechend richtig angeboten werden, sonst beist damit auch wieder nix.
Naja macht nix.
Selbst mein heutiger Angelpartner (13 Jahre) fing eine 25 cm Scholle. Wie lange die Fische Muschelfleisch bevorzugegen werden muss man wohl wieder ausprobieren. 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein bischen Sonne und ich geh auf Wolfsbarschjagt.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Jetzt die Barsche jagen nicht bei Sonne 
Schöne dicke Portion Muschelfleich ,2/0 Haken drauf und los


----------



## Pippa (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Ra.T (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo zusammen...,
Bilder gibt es leider erst nach meinem Urlaub, da ich sie hier nicht vom Foto übertragen kann.

- Die Portion des Muschelfleisches sollte nicht zu gross sein.
- Das Fleisch darf sich beim Einwerfen und im Wasser nicht in den Hakenbogen drücken, sonden muss für die Fische als dünne Wurmform im Wasser beweglich angeboten bleiben. Also eine Muschel für 2 Haken und richtig festbinden (das Fleisch und das Garn haben die gleiche Farbe, also merkt der Fisch nichts davon).
Ist ein bischen anders, wie ich es für Seebarsche befestige.
- mit kleinen Haken funktioniert das Ganze wieder nicht, da dann die Hakenspitze vom Fleisch überdeckt wird und der Fisch den Köder wieder ausspucken kann. 
- Der Köder sollte sich gut in der Strömung bewegen.
- grosse Speisekrabben fängt mann mit dieser Methode auch sehr gut.

Hier der Angelladen bietet zur Zeit so ein 10ner Pack Hakensysteme von DAM für 7€ an, damit funktioniert es sehr gut.

PS. Durch meine Familienpflichten ist meine Angelzeit auf ca. 2 - 3 Stunden pro Tour sehr eingeschränkt und ich muss die Zeiten immer gut planen. 
mfg
Ralf


----------



## hydrophil (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

das die fische nach dem sturm scharf auf mesheften sind ist soooo neu nicht, auch anderes schalengetier funzt in solchen phasen ganz gut ....


----------



## Ra.T (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



hydrophil schrieb:


> das die fische nach dem sturm scharf auf mesheften sind ist soooo neu nicht, auch anderes schalengetier funzt in solchen phasen ganz gut ....



Hallo...,
habe nie behauptet das es neu ist !
Die Info steht auch bei Seebarsch.com.

Es sind mal wieder mehr Meereschen da, als die letzten Jahre.
Habe seit langem nicht mehr so grosse geangelte Tiere gesehen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## jigga1986 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

hi leute fahre in einer woche nach wemeldinge und suche tipps wo man es auf makrele probieren kann.


----------



## Birger83 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo, 

Ich bin ab morgen eine Woche in Westkapelle. Da ich noch nie brandeln war und auch überhaupt keine Ahnung davon habe, wollte ich mit der Spinne auf Wolfsbarsch gehen und evtl. Am Kreek angeln. Habt ihr auf WoBa eine Empfehlung? Ich wollte zwei Ruten mitnehmen. 20-50g Wg und 30-100g Wg, sollte ja reichen, oder? 

Was kostet der vispas denn eigentlich genau? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ra.T (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo..,
vergiss mal schnell den Kreeg.
Bin seit heute (leider) wieder zurück und kann den Kreeg nicht so empfehlen. Besonders wenn das Meer so nah ist.
Kleiner Tipp : 
Geh mal bei Ebbe zum Panzer am Strand von Westkapelle, dann rechts am Ufer ca. 500 Meter.
So bei den letzten Pöllereihen hinter dem Bogen am Ufer.
Dort fahren auch häufig Boote hin und angeln direkt bei den Pöllern am Ufer auf WB. Meistens sitzt auch schon bei Ebbe mind. ein Einheimischer am Kopf der letzten Pfahlreihe und fischt mit Gummis.
War auch letzte Woche mal dort und erfolgreich einen WB an Land gezogen. Sehr schöne Gegend zum angeln, oder einfach nur zum ausspannen.  Grundangeln ist dort wegen der vielen Felsen äusserst schwierig, aber auch möglich, dann wirds nur zur Materialschlacht.
Den Steeg kann ich zur Zeit nicht empfehlen, weil im Moment wieder so eine besch... Reisegruppe dort immer ins Wasser hüpfen muss. Die Eltern lassen ihre Kinder absichtlich zwischen den Anglern vom Steeg aus ins Wasser springen und freuen sich, das nichts gefangen wird. Selbst den Sprotten war es gestern mal wieder zu viel Wasserhüpferei und schwammen davon.
Die Leute sprangen direkt in meine Angel und fanden das auch noch lustig. 
Also geh am besten nur früh Morgens auf den Steeg, denn Abends kommt die Gruppe bei schönem Wetter auch noch mal.
Ich weiss auch nicht wie lange die wieder bleiben, hatte schon letztes Jahr das Vergnügen mit diesen Leuten.
Der Steeg gehört halt nicht nur den Anglern... .
mfg 
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hier noch mal ein Bild von den Pöllern und mal einer schönen Seezunge, geangelt bei Dämmerung mit Zagers auf ca. 100 Meter Entfernung.
 Ganz hinten am Kopf der Pöller steht so ein Gumifischer.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## hydrophil (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

wenn du da abgehst sieht es duester aus, oder?!

da laeuft maechtig strom ....


----------



## Pippa (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## Birger83 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo!

Also nach zwei Ausflügen bei Ebbe und leider erfolgloser WB-Jagd kann ich sagen, ich hätte gerne mehr geangelt. Ging aber aufgrund familiärer Verpflichtungen nicht. Das auf den Molen rumsteigen habe ich mir verkniffen, denn ich hatte den Sohnemann dabei und man hat ne Vorbildfunktion...
Gestern nochmal am Strand gewesen hinter dem Radarturm Richtung Zoutelande und zwei Angler haben direkt zwischen den Badegästen zwei richtig schöne WBs fangen können. Also, die Wölfe sind da, wollten nur meine Köder leider nicht. 

danke nochmal für die Hinweise!


----------



## hydrophil (1. August 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

auf kunst oder naturkoeder?


----------



## Birger83 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Kunstköder. Auf Twister, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, mit relativ langem Schwanz.


----------



## hydrophil (8. August 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

klingt nach gatorz, danke!


----------



## Ra.T (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Bin zur Zeit mal wieder hier oben und viele grosse Fische 
sind hier im Moment wohl nicht.

Freitag mal den Sohnemann  zum Steeg geschickt um Hundefutter zu angeln. Er sollte eigentlich Sprotten mitbringen und kam mit einer Tüte Wittlinge wieder. Geangelt wurde mit Heringspaternoster. Die scheinen sich hier wieder an der Küste zu stapeln. 

Gestern war ich dann auch mal kurz am Strand, Schollen gehen ja immer. Geangelt mit Wattwurm.
Heute kippte leider das Wetter von schön auf ziemlich mies, kein Fisch mehr weit und breit zu sehen und diese Woche fangen die ersten Angelwettbewerbe an der Küste an.
Bin mal gespannt wie hart die Angler sind, die sich jetzt an den Strand stellen. 
mfg 
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo...,
bin nun leider wieder zurück und wollte euch noch kurz mal ein paar Infos posten.
Nachdem ich die ersten Tage ausschließlich die Strände von Westkapelle beangelte, verstärkte sich mein Interesse mal wieder an der Steinküste zu angeln. Von jeder geangelten Fischart, gibt's dazu mal ein Bildchen. Interessant fand ich, das noch keine Winterfische da waren (Wasser noch zu warm ?) und das die größeren Seebarsche (ab 40 cm) fast ausschließlich nur Nachts an die Küste kamen. Beim Morgenspaziergang mit Hundchen, weckte ich so manchen Nachtangler, der mir dann seine Fänge zeigte. An manchen Tagen hatten Sie Seebarsche ab 40 cm im Eimer.

Komisch fand ich auch, das in den ersten Tagen nur sehr wenig Fische anbissen. Daraufhin tauschte ich mal alle Haken an den Vorfächern gegen kleinere, dünnere und kurzschenkligere Haken, Gamakatsu Gr.6, und dann fluppte es auch wieder mit den Fängen. Im Sommer angelte ich mit etwas größeren und langschenkligen Haken und die Fische bissen jetzt sehr schlecht darauf an.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Pippa (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

?...und dann?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Pippa (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

..........


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Dann aber d. Schirm nicht vergessen |supergri
Was geht den jetzt dort ...


----------



## hydrophil (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

oder es regnet sand ... denn richtung oostkapelle wird gerade sand aufgespuelt.


----------



## Ra.T (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> ?...und dann?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Dann könnte man bei Onke Google " Fangstberichten Kust" eingeben und den ersten Treffer anklicken.

So langsam trudeln die Winterfische ein.
Seebarsche werden auch noch gefangen.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## tos_crocker (27. April 2015)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Nabend,

morgen geht es wieder für drei Tage nach Zeeland zum Brandeln.
Hat einer von euch Tipps wo es zur Zeit gut auf Platte läuft?

Gruß Tos


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*



tos_crocker schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> morgen geht es wieder für drei Tage nach Zeeland zum Brandeln.
> Hat einer von euch Tipps wo es zur Zeit gut auf Platte läuft?
> ...



In *Westkapelle läuft es z. Zeit auf Platte super.*


----------



## Ra.T (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo...,
war nun am Wochenende mal wieder unten, um Würmer zu baden. Es interessierte mich ja auch schon, weshalb die Angler dort gereit wie auf einer Hühnerstange eng beisammen stehen. Wolfsbarsche angelten sie nicht, sondern die Hornhechte sind an der Küste. Anders wie in den letzten Jahren, sind sie sogar diesmal wieder pünktlich zu den Pfingstferien dort. 

Die anderen Fischarten stapeln sich auch an der Küste, bloß der Seebarsch wohl zur Zeit nicht mehr (?),wahrscheinlich findet dieser durch die anderen Fische keinen Platz mehr zum schwimmen|kopfkrat. 

Ich versuche ja immer noch herauszufinden, wie die Fische in ihren Fressgewohnheiten so ticken und wann sie was bevorzugen.

Da am Sonntag wieder Wettangeln am Joosesweg war, bin ich also Samstag Abend dort gewesen. 
Tagsüber war es sehr windig mit ständigem Fisselregen und gegen Abend dann sonnig und windstill, keine Wellen.
Ich suchte mir einen Strandabschnitt wo kein Angler und wenig Urlauber waren und fischte diesen erst mal komplett, mit allem was es so für den Haken gibt ab (Wattwurm, Zaagers, Muscheln, Schnecken etc..). Nach ca. 2 Stunden fand ich dann die Stelle wo sich die Fische aufhielten und was sie bevorzugten.
Hurra, mal wieder Muschelfleisch an Gamakatsu Fliegenhaken F314 in Gr.6, Wurm wollte keiner essen (auch nicht von anderen Haken) und alles ab 100 Metern Entfernung.
Oder ca. 140 - 160 Kurbelumdrehungen von Okuma Axeon II-80.
Sogar einige Wittlinge hatten schon die Größe zum mitnehmen, die Schollen waren aber alle zu klein.
Da ich leider zu Müde wurde, musste ich das Strandangeln leider viel zu früh bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit ca. 22,30 Uhr abbrechen, wo langsam die gefangenen Fische immer größer wurden. Am Sonntag war dann super Angelwetter, leichter Wind so 20-30 km/h, sonnig und gegen 8 Uhr Tiefstebbe.
Ich war dann auch wirklich gegen 7 Uhr an der Steinküste und alle meine bevorzugten Stellen waren !!!besetzt!!!, um 7 Uhr morgens.
Also, hieß es mal wieder "Augen zu und durch und wirf weg das Blei".
Nach dem 5. oder 6. Blei hatte ich dann an meinem Angelplatz alle großen Steine im Wasser gefunden und wußte, in welche Richtung ich einwerfen und einholen durfte.
Im Gegensatz zu Samstag Abend, biss Sonntag kein einziger Fisch auf Muschelfleisch. Es biss nun wirklich jeder Fisch auf Zaagers (wie auf ein Kommando, wechselten sie ihr Fressverhalten). Gefangen wurden Kabeljau bis 45 cm und Seezungen und alles wieder mit den kleinen Gamakatsu Haken. Einige Fische verlor ich auch mal wieder wegen Seetang an der Schnur und abruptes Stoppen vor der Steinpackung, bevor ich sie an Land hatte. Die kleinen Gamakatsu Fliegenhaken haben keinen großen Wiederhaken und so können sich manchmal die Fische selbst wieder befreien. Das nächste mal werde ich wohl komplett mit 0,4 Schnur an der Steinküste angeln und ohne Schlagschnur.
2 Fotos gibt's (trotzdem) von gefangenen Fischen und eins von dem Vorfach mal, welches ich hauptsächlich verwendete.
Es ist ein Doppelhakenliftsystem.

Nachtrag: Die Spro Meerwasserteams Junior bis Senior fischen häufig mit dem Gamakatsu F314 und gewinnen ständig Preise. Auch bekannte holländische Angler verwenden diesen Fliegenhaken gerne für Naturköder. 

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Schlauf (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Auf nach Westkapelle...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war auch am WE in Westkapelle und mit den Fängen soweit ganz zufrieden. Einige Schollen und Klieschen untersch. Größe, eine Seezunge und 2 Dorsche und ein Steinbutt (ist bisher mein erster und einziger, den ich je gefangen habe)


War am Samstag vormittag, 2 h vor Ebbe bis ca. 2,5 h nach Ebbe.


----------

